# Canreef.com site down?



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I have not been able to get onto the site since last night. Is the site down?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Closed topic already being discussed in another thread.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/marine-chat-10/canreef-shutdown-4643/


----------

